# Accidentally taken the wrong dose of prednisolone



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, I hope someone can help me!

I was on 25mg prednisolone and have been weaning off by reducing my dose slowly down by 5mg every 5 days.  I had been on 5mg for 2 days when today I accidentally took a 25mg tablet by mistake.  Does this mean I have to go back up to 20mg tomorrow and start tapering my dose again from there?  Or is it OK to "ignore" today's stupidity and just carry on with 5mg tomorrow?  I have been on steroids for a while and am worried about having an Addisonian crisis.  

Thanks in advance,

Lindz


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't think that one dose will make much difference, but do check with the prescriber.

As long as you are getting some steroids you are unlikely to have problems. Were you on steroids for more than a month?

If you are worried then you could take a slightly higher dose for a few days, but I can't prescribe for you on here - you would need to ask for a doctor who knows your history for a dose regime to suit you.


----------



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Hazel,

I've been on them on and off since January as I've had 4 cycles this year so I've been on them whilst I've been cycling, although I have weaned off between cycles to give myself a break as I'm worried about getting dependent upon them.  I've only been able to stay off them for about 2 weeks each time because I have to go back up to 25mg each time I cycle.  This time I've been on them about 5 weeks.  I hate the things as they've made me put on weight but I need them when I cycle because of immune issues.  Unfortunately I can't check with my clinic as they're closed until September so I'm just following the tapering protocol given to me.  I guess maybe I should be cautious and take a slightly higher dose for a couple of days just in case like you said, or maybe I could risk the lower dose but have an extra tablet if I start to feel unwell?  Do you know how long it takes for you to become ill if you wean off too quickly?

Lindz


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Previous experience with the patients that we see who are completely dependent on steroids because they have had adrenal glands removed or no pituitary is that they are ill after 1-2 days of intercurrent illness warranting a bigger dose or if they have not been able to absorb due to vomiting or surgery.


----------

